# Spartan camera



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a friend that has a spartan drain camera set up and one day the camera just stopped working. The monitor powers up and everything seems fine but, the camera just quit

He wants to sell it to me and I was wondering what might be the problem. I had heard that the camera head was around $2000 to fix if this is what is wrong with it. Just looking to get ideas if I am overlooking something.


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

$2000 would go a ways towards getting a new one. Or look up Ebay for one and see if you can get one.

You didn't mention how much he would sell it to you for. If I were you I'd ask him to get an estimate on the repair or see if he'll let you take it in for an estimate. Either way, its best to know what you're really going to be paying total on this before you leap!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this your friend? http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPLETE-SPARTA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Looks sort of junky, I wouldn't waste my money on that one.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought I had to replace my camera head and was told at that time it was 900.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Is this your friend? http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPLETE-SPARTA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> Looks sort of junky, I wouldn't waste my money on that one.


I own this camera set up. I paid $2500 about 18 months ago and had a very similar problem that cost me about $600 to repair as I recall, but I can't remember precisely what the problem was now. If your not ready to plunk down $6000 - $10,000 this is a decent starter camera. It's kind of clunky (not junky, but clunky) and takes up a lot of space on the truck but it gets the job done. Mine came with an old analog locater but no sond. Ok now I remember the sond was $600 not the repair. Don't remember what the repair was but I had all the symptoms described and it was way less than $600. If I get around to it I will look up what exactly was done, why, and how much. 

I probably don't use my camera as much as some might. One reason is that I don't automatically run it on every drain call as I know some people do. I'm not saying that is a bad idea, in fact it is probably the way it should be done. Nevertheless it has more than paid for itself and was a good purchase for me.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I bought a used Sreco 200' reel with a new self leveling color camera head. Very basic color camera, led lights and dimmer but extremely durable and one hell of a work horse. The picture is extremely clear. Paid just 1200 bucks for it.
All I use is a basic 9 inch portable tv with built in vcr, you can pick them up for 50 bucks. I've been using this set up for about a year now, no problems at all and if I do have a problem the tv is pretty much disposable.
My push cable is marked every 25 feet, don't need the locator. I can pinpoint problems within a foot or two.
Every time I see someone dishing out 5 to 10 grand for a camera it makes me smile, they're not worth that much imo! lol


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Is this your friend? http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPLETE-SPARTAN-SEWER-CAMERA-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ250386742214QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250386742214&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> Looks sort of junky, I wouldn't waste my money on that one.


BUSTED!!

Another Ebay'r..Man I love it!!

Yea I saw that a couple of days ago and I'd like to have a camera with a locator on it. Last week a buddy who is an electrician was trenching and hit a sewer line. He called me and I went over to see. Well long story short I called another buddy who works for roto-rooter to come over and locate before we started to dig, kind'da thought it was septic. Turns out that this was an abandoned septic line and the home owner had connected to city sewer two years ago. In the area that I serve, 45-60 miles in any direction of my house, this little toy sure would come in handy. 

Any suggestions on a reliable inexpensive unit would help.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm, not sure what can be wrong. you might call spartan and see if that is one you can remove the camera head and plug it into the monitor to see if the reel, pushrod or cable from monitor to reel is bad. then you can also get a price on a head. If its the pushrod you will need to get it re terminated which means you can loose some footage depending on were its bad. I have a geneye II and a ridgid mini see snake. they can get cosly to repair depending on whats wrong.

Plumber Jim


----------

